# First Strap Build



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

well heres my first strap build attempt  , thought i'd see what all the malarky was about , need to get abit neater but not too shabby for a first go i thought , leather underneath is the original colour i started with and i was going for the distressed vintage look , just need to put some holes in it


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Talented chap, Well done. Regards from Jonathan


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks really good :thumbup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That's much better than my first attempt! :yes: Well done. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hope my first attempt turns out as good! Pretty good effort that - I'd be well chuffed!


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

looks very decent.


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

looks pretty good to me


----------

